# 125k mile maintenance



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The service interval for the serpentine belt is 150,000miles but with as much as you drive I probably would just change early to be on the safe side. Hate to get stranded for such a cheap part.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes thats another replacement part to add to the list and like you said wont be necessary until 150k at least. I am able to get a good visual on the belt and im even able to get my hands on it. Currently it appears to be in like new condition and is still very firm with no cracks. 

The reason im considering replacing my O2 sensors before the computer tells me to is I have a feeling it might be causing a random idle surge which according to the NGK site is a possible result from worn sensors. Also its just good preventative maintenance as is the case with the serpentine belt.


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

change the fuel filter and air filter at least once a year


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The fuel filter is built into the fuel pump assembly and is good for the life of the vehicle or until the pump needs to be replaced. I replace both the cabin and engine air filters every 40-50k or when necessary. Im allready on my 3rd pair.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, you have the basic services covered just fine...otherwise you would not be at the current mileage.
I'd suggest the trans fluid change only because the lubricants available get better at preventing shearing with every new year it seems.....the shift quality might get even better and the syncronizers will remain healthy.
I'd recommend changing the belt and the idler pullys......the pullys only because those little bearings are reaching their design life, the belt because of piece of mind and you can put your, still usable, old belt in the trunk as a piece of mind thing.
Maybe a coolant change (not a flush, just a drain and re-fill). By doing this now, as opposed to the 150k thing, flushing would not be necessary and you can avoid potentally damaging the cooling system with the harsh, flushing chemicals.

Beyond that, just keep doing what you're doing....I look forward to your continued high mileage reports.

Rob


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> The fuel filter is built into the fuel pump assembly and is good for the life of the vehicle or until the pump needs to be replaced.


Well that stinks as I'd rather have an external filter to change.
Anyone thought of running an coolant filter like the big trucks do?
By changing the filter and using one with a additive pack the coolant can be monitored and run for several hundred thousand miles.

Do the idler pulleys allow us to press the bearings out to replace them or are they cast plastic?

Lube the shifter cables and shifter mechanism?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> Well that stinks as I'd rather have an external filter to change.
> Anyone thought of running an coolant filter like the big trucks do?
> By changing the filter and using one with a additive pack the coolant can be monitored and run for several hundred thousand miles.
> 
> ...


I'd change the coolant and be done with it. IIRC it's only a little over a gallon of coolant in the whole system.

Oxygen sensors are about $90 shipped for AC Delco sensors from RockAuto. I'd only replace the upstream (before catalytic converter) sensor, since the downstream sensor is only to make sure the primary cat is working correctly. That would likely be about $60 shipped.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

When is water pump recommended to be changed? Think you have timing chain right?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mick said:


> When is water pump recommended to be changed? Think you have timing chain right?


Unlike airplanes most parts don't have an service interval. The water pump needs changing when it breaks/leaks. GM says the timing chain is lifetime, but I am pretty sure I seen 200,000mile service listed on that part too. 

On the other 2.2ecotec the timing chain was a PITA or a $1800 job. Guess the price isn't that bad considering if it breaks you will need to get new valves and maybe pistons or a whole engine.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the valuable information. Apparently I need to start saving up for a new timing chain.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mick said:


> When is water pump recommended to be changed? Think you have timing chain right?
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Change the water pump when it breaks. Otherwise, let it be. 

I don't know that the timing chain needs attention. My criteria would be if it's noisy or throws a timing related CEL, then replace the tensioners and chain. Good oil change practices should keep the timing chain and any oil-operated tensioners in good stead, even with hundreds of thousands of miles on the car.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

When the timing chain stretches enough it should throw a code before it breaks.
Similar to the bad chains in the 3.6L V6.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel Dan said:


> When the timing chain stretches enough it should throw a code before it breaks.
> Similar to the bad chains in the 3.6L V6.


That was not the case with the 2.0L-2.4L ecotec engine family(different engine family from whats used in the cruze). The only indication one usually got was loud knocking of the chain slapping around before hand. Tons of videos on youtube of these style ecotecs knocking. 

It was not unheard of with the 2002-2004 cavalier for the chain to fail before 100,000miles. GM made an updated oiler and different style tensioner to fix the problem. The nice part one can inspect the tensioner(passenger side back of head) and see if it has the newer style. If the bold head is flat, its the old bad style. (see images on this link)


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Does the older ecotecs use cam phasers like the 1.4,3.6,2.4 etc?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the links, I just bought a '02 GrandAm with the 2.2L for our daughter and will check that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel Dan said:


> Does the older ecotecs use cam phasers like the 1.4,3.6,2.4 etc?



Originally the 2.2, 2.0 and 2.4 did not have variable valve timing. Think that was added around 2008.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel Dan said:


> Thanks for the links, I just bought a '02 GrandAm with the 2.2L for our daughter and will check that.


Ya the bad oiler/tensioner effected all 2002-2005 2.2ecotec engines so its good to check. Those engines actually have two chains, a separate one just to run the balance shafts and water pump. Yes you heard that right the 2.2ecotec as a internally chain driven water pump. The $12 serpentine belt(only drives alternator and AC) which was a surprise.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been spending the afternoon researching timing chains and reading posts about other peoples experiences with high mileage timing chains. I think I should be allright until 200k maintenance. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is a link for you to view CruzeEcoBlueTopaz. This is in the owners manual too, just think this was a lot faster to do to get you this information. Once you get here, (if you visit this link), scroll all the way down and click either normal driving conditions or severe driving conditions. That will determine what is recommended to change,check, replace. I hope this helps you out. https://my.chevrolet.com/web/portal/maintenanceschedule?g=1


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have read the 11' 12' and 13' manuals for the cruze each year they usually change parts of the maintenance schedule. For example I own a 12' and the manual doesnt list intervals for replacing brake and clutch fluid. The 13' manual does and gives 150k intervals. Also the 13' manual gives specific intervals to replace the 1.4L turbo spark plugs at 60k. The 12' manual just says every 100k for both engines. So I treat the manual maintenance more as a guide. Its up to me to do my own in depth research to find out what really needs to be replaced for my engine and when. I also read and check other car manufacturers manuals just to compare.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry I wasted my time helping you out. I know now not to speak of any assistance ever I guess. I figured this would help.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Sorry I wasted my time helping you out. I know now not to speak of any assistance ever I guess. I figured this would help.


We all have posts we look back on and feel they didn't help. Chances are they did help by getting someone to do some research or thinking about the issue at hand, but we simply don't see it. Keep helping - it makes for a better community.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have thanked everyone on this thread 2x for the helpful information and opinions. I was simply saying I have read the manuals suggested maintenance which I use as a guide. I use that information in addition to other research I gather on my own some of which comes from the advice of members on this forum. 

I bet 80% of owners who buy a car never even open the cars manual. I was reading the manual on the cruze before I purchased the car. I even read other car manufacturers manuals just to compare.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh I thought you were being brash about it lol. My bad guys. I guess I should share some info with everyone on here. As far as seeking information in accordance for someone else that I would like to help...I take my time very seriously so when I take my time looking up this info for anyone, im hoping and/or expecting it to be appreciated. Which it sounds like it was here so thank you for clearing this up in advance =].


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Its all good. I think have an idea and understanding of what I need to do at 125k now. I just need to make some decisions. 

Someone brought up timing chains which is something im going to be thinking alot about as 200k approachs. I should be able to get another year out of mine before I need to consider replacing it. Who knows if I end up replacing my valve cover again I might be able to get an opinion about the current chains condition and keep longer then expected.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Ya the bad oiler/tensioner effected all 2002-2005 2.2ecotec engines so its good to check. Those engines actually have two chains, a separate one just to run the balance shafts and water pump. Yes you heard that right the 2.2ecotec as a internally chain driven water pump. The $12 serpentine belt(only drives alternator and AC) which was a surprise.


Was not aware the counter balancer was chain driven instead of gear like some other 4cyl models. 
The chain driven water pump was expected as the original Quad4 did.

That said I'm still curious if the 1.4L will detect chain strecth like the 3.6L does.


----------

